# Craftsman PGT9500 loose steering



## dsterl (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey folks I have a brand new PGT9500 and I was wondering if someone out there has one of these? My steering wheel is real shakey, I took it apart and checked it out the ujoint looks ok its just shakey. I went to the Simplicity dealer and looked at a Prestige to see if they had the same shakey steering, it was real tight! It works fine and when it's running the power steering is fine, but it wobbles like my old LT4000. And I just noticed that the wheel is a tad crooked tilted to the right. I'm beginning to wonder if one of the delivery guys used it for leverage and bent something. Any thoughts? Does anyone else own one that the wheel isnt real tight?


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Its possible - out of habit most people yank tractors around by the steering wheel ( heck i do it) - check the support bushing/berings ( if applicable) in the dash - they shouldnt have any slop . You might want to contact Sears and mention this issue, specially if its under warranty.


----------



## dsterl (Jul 31, 2011)

I almost tore it apart to look at it but I think I'll let a sears tech do it. It's under warranty. I bought it at the outlet and it had same warranty as one in the store. Only paid $3800 for it not bad for $6000 tractor. Other than the wheel it's really a nice heavy tractor. It cuts great looks awesome! I've been trying to find a way to put Simplicitys roller on it. I'd have to swap out the bar that raises the deck. Too much money. I'll make my own and mount it after I get Sears to fix the wheel. Thanks for answering, does Sears send someone out to fix these things or will I have to haul it some where? I'd rather watch them work on it, it's not that I don't trust them it's just that I don't trust them


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

:ditto:


dangeroustoys56 said:


> Its possible - out of habit most people yank tractors around by the steering wheel ( heck i do it) - check the support bushing/berings ( if applicable) in the dash - they shouldnt have any slop . You might want to contact Sears and mention this issue, specially if its under warranty.



......:ditto:


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

They should send someone out to your house - id check it over before you call to see if anything else is amiss as well - check out this thread :

http://www.tractorforum.com/f132/gt6000-54-mower-belt-problem-18049/

He had some issues with his new machine as well.


----------



## dsterl (Jul 31, 2011)

I called them got passed around to about 5 different people but finally got to the right person. Seems outlet purchases are handled by someone else. Sending someone out Sept 7th 8 days from now. I'm not having any other issues than the steering column. I'm still using it have almost 10 hours on it and going to use it here in a minute, that will put another 3hrs on it. Put the $140 mulch kit on it yesterday, works pretty good.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dsterl said:


> I called them got passed around to about 5 different people but finally got to the right person. Seems outlet purchases are handled by someone else. Sending someone out Sept 7th 8 days from now. I'm not having any other issues than the steering column. I'm still using it have almost 10 hours on it and going to use it here in a minute, that will put another 3hrs on it. Put the $140 mulch kit on it yesterday, works pretty good.



Thats not to bad DForal had to wait a couple of weeks to get his belt fixed.. Let us know what they figure out on it..


----------



## SearsCares (Aug 9, 2011)

*Sears Cares*

Dear dsterl,
My name is Laura with Sears Cares; I found your post here and I want to apologize for the difficulty you’ve had with your new tractor. I know it can be particularly frustrating to have a new item not work the way we expect it to. I’m also sorry you had so much trouble getting service; service should be the same whether you purchased the item brand new or form an outlet store. We would very much like to speak with you regarding your tractor and make sure there are no further problems with your repair. At your convenience please contact our office via email at [email protected] and a personal case manager will contact you directly to discuss this experience. In the email, please provide a contact phone number, the phone number the tractor was purchased under (if different than the contact phone number), and please do include your user name (dsterl) for reference to your issue. Again, we are very sorry for any inconvenience and thank you for the opportunity to resolve this situation. 
Thank you, 
Laura D.
Social Media Moderator
Sears Social Media Support


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

SearsCares said:


> Dear dsterl,
> My name is Laura with Sears Cares; I found your post here and I want to apologize for the difficulty you’ve had with your new tractor. I know it can be particularly frustrating to have a new item not work the way we expect it to. I’m also sorry you had so much trouble getting service; service should be the same whether you purchased the item brand new or form an outlet store. We would very much like to speak with you regarding your tractor and make sure there are no further problems with your repair. At your convenience please contact our office via email at [email protected] and a personal case manager will contact you directly to discuss this experience. In the email, please provide a contact phone number, the phone number the tractor was purchased under (if different than the contact phone number), and please do include your user name (dsterl) for reference to your issue. Again, we are very sorry for any inconvenience and thank you for the opportunity to resolve this situation.
> Thank you,
> Laura D.
> ...


 Thankyou Laura D....


----------



## dsterl (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey not too shabby, I think Sears is finally trying to pull itself up out of the doldrums! Im actually glad to see it. I was going to write them off and stop going there after a few bad experiences mostly due to idiots that work there and don't give a hoot. I make alot of money. And I spend alot of money and my garage looks like a sears showroom. Just glad to see an American Institution finally getting it's head out of it's ASS before they go bankrupt. If I want bad service, deception, idiots, and junk equipment I'll shop at Harbor Freight! Hooray for Sears!!!!!!!!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dsterl said:


> Hey not too shabby, I think Sears is finally trying to pull itself up out of the doldrums! Im actually glad to see it. I was going to write them off and stop going there after a few bad experiences mostly due to idiots that work there and don't give a hoot. I make alot of money. And I spend alot of money and my garage looks like a sears showroom. Just glad to see an American Institution finally getting it's head out of it's ASS before they go bankrupt. If I want bad service, deception, idiots, and junk equipment I'll shop at Harbor Freight! Hooray for Sears!!!!!!!!



Yep they do pretty good lately with service, and repair.. i just wish they hadnt closed every store in our county. I have always had pretty good service out of Craftsman. I just dont see driving 65 miles to their store in Nashville.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I like going to harbor freight actually - we have one of those and a Northern tools nearby - i mostly get service pieces there ( lock nuts, pins - stuff like that) - i bot a brad nail gun there and a air ratchet, both work pretty good .

TSC is usually the overpriced place......


----------



## dsterl (Jul 31, 2011)

I go there also, but not for anything substantial, electrical tape, gloves, mig tips, rags just basic garage stuff. If I need a good tool it's not coming from there, some of that stuff is the worst of the worse CHINESE JUNK! And I don't like CHINA, Middle East for that matter, I refused the last job to go over there and upgrade their turbine train! But I'll give yah one if I was on a budget and needed an air ratchet or grinder something along those lines I'd probably save myself some cash and grab a cheap one. But I try to refrain from such practices, it's just me.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dsterl said:


> I go there also, but not for anything substantial, electrical tape, gloves, mig tips, rags just basic garage stuff. If I need a good tool it's not coming from there, some of that stuff is the worst of the worse CHINESE JUNK! And I don't like CHINA, Middle East for that matter, I refused the last job to go over there and upgrade their turbine train! But I'll give yah one if I was on a budget and needed an air ratchet or grinder something along those lines I'd probably save myself some cash and grab a cheap one. But I try to refrain from such practices, it's just me.



I buy their tools sometimes because they are cheap enough if they break you havent lost much. I buy something i need to work from the better brand name tool makers Dewalt, etc. I am a little rough on them so a good tool with a good warranty goes a long way.. Harbor frieght is great for zip ties, gloves, cotter pins, and stuff of that nature.. Northern Tool here is just to high for the same tools you can get at other stores cheaper..


----------



## dsterl (Jul 31, 2011)

No Northern tool up here, I have a catalog tho. Ordered one thing from them a long time ago, a tarp that was half price. Your definitely right the prices are higher than anyones and the shipping is usually ridiculous. they keep sending catalogs tho, on the cover it says this will be your last one. I probably have 5 last ones over on the shelf.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dsterl said:


> No Northern tool up here, I have a catalog tho. Ordered one thing from them a long time ago, a tarp that was half price. Your definitely right the prices are higher than anyones and the shipping is usually ridiculous. they keep sending catalogs tho, on the cover it says this will be your last one. I probably have 5 last ones over on the shelf.



I know what you mean everytime it says the last one i think its about time, and then i get another one. I think they just dont get it that their products are way over priced..:dazed:


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I havent been to NT in a while - last order was some stuff for a mod tractor ( hubs, axle, clutch)- you haveta watch thier ads to get any sort of deal i noticed. 

Yeah i dont like buying Chinese stuff either, sometimes you cant avoid it tho if its really needed.


----------



## dsterl (Jul 31, 2011)

Well the Sears tech arrived at 10:30 this morning, hour later still had no clue about the steering wheel problem. Whoever put the wheel on must of got a roid rush or something. Couldn't get it off the shaft. So he pulled the whole thing as a unit. Did find two spacers that are on the parts schemanic that are not installed on the tractor, but that isn't the problem. Very odd Simplicitys schematic only shows one spacer on the left side. I think some engineer screwed up on one these drawings. Any way I took the unit over to my bench and laid a six inch scale acrossed the mounting flange and WALA! Hey we have a gap here, it's crooked, like someone used it to wrestle the tractor around. It's bent, he suggested we bend it back I suggested we don't, because the u-joint probably got it's share of crooked out of all this also and it's really hard to see if it is bent. So he ordered another steering unit, even though every little part in there is replaceable, you can't get them individually. Also ordered a new wheel (Fell victim to a 24 ounce ball peen hammer, not my decision, or choice, I was in the house getting the owners manual) So I wait till the parts come in and see what happens, supposed to get ahold of Sears to send AL(The service guy) back out to install. I believe this will solve the problem and Sears did a good job getting out here in a reasonable amount of time. We'll see how the rest goes down! I think they need to talk to these guys that deliver this stuff, you just don't treat someones $6000 tractor like it's a used washing machine your hauling away!! But it is what it is!!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Im sure the people that assembled it or delivered it most likely did that- or was beer thirty and just didnt care.

I wrestle mine around all the time by the steering wheel and never have an issue, im not sure how yours is set up but mine are supported in 2 places- at the bottom ( chassis) and the top( dash). And most of them are over 20 years old w/o any play.

As long as the warranty fix is done right , should be good to go - might want to check it like the old one before it goes in the tractor - to be on the safe side - or just might be a built in flaw.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Mine was the bushing that is in the top part of the dash it got a little worn down. It wasnt leaning just shaky, and kinda loose it is the 195227 (Steering bushing). I just dont think plastic should be used in a stress point like that..it should have a cap bearing, or something..


----------



## dsterl (Jul 31, 2011)

I took a long look at the steering on this thing, it has a floating universal joint it's just pinned inside that bent bracket. One end slides into the steering wheel and the other splined end plugs into a hydraulic junction with 5-6 ports. No shaft, no pinion and no steering sector. Hydraulic lines run down to the cylinder mounted left to right on the front of the tractor. I thought it was power assisted but it's totally hydraulic, there is no column or shaft or any of the usual stuff. That junction block cost $500, hope it never goes out!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dsterl said:


> I took a long look at the steering on this thing, it has a floating universal joint it's just pinned inside that bent bracket. One end slides into the steering wheel and the other splined end plugs into a hydraulic junction with 5-6 ports. No shaft, no pinion and no steering sector. Hydraulic lines run down to the cylinder mounted left to right on the front of the tractor. I thought it was power assisted but it's totally hydraulic, there is no column or shaft or any of the usual stuff. That junction block cost $500, hope it never goes out!!!!!!!!!!!!



Man that would be bad. Can you use, or are those extra ports for attachments? Like front blade, etc..


----------



## dsterl (Jul 31, 2011)

There all being used, going to transaxle, front steering ram, there already is a hydraulic attachment lift, there's a handle on the side of the steering column kinda a lever connected to it's oun valve. It runs the hydraulic cylinder mounted in the middle of the tractor. Right now it's hooked to the mower deck, but when you add the subframe it would operate the up and down for a snow blower or front blade.


----------



## dsterl (Jul 31, 2011)

It's been 8 days waiting for the steering parts, called Sears they are on backorder so it'll be awhile. But in the meantime the electric motor that lifts the deck "PUKED" it was running real slow so I stopped and looked at it. Thought it might of had grass stuck in the lead screw or something. Nope clean as a whistle! Messed around with it awhile, no cigar, it will only start to lift the deck and quit. So I picked up one side and my wife picked up the other (It's real heavy) to take the load off the motor, sure enough it spun like it's supposed to! Let go of it and the motor makes one revolution and dies! So I called Sears it seems that since I have a pending work order for the steering they won't send out the tech till that one has run it's course "HUH"! She said I'd have to wait till the tech returns to assemble the steering components then he can order a motor and then I can wait for it to come in and then wait to get another appt. to assemble the motor. What a crock! I argued with her but clearly she couldn't do anything about it. I could see someone losing their tractor for months if this is the case. I might just go get one and put it on myself! I've been wondering whether it is better to pay more for a tractor just to have access to a dealer for parts and service! In this instance this SEARS HOME REPAIR just doesn't work! Too much wait time for parts and too few technicians, HELL I don't need a technician I can repair this by myself but I don't think the warranty would cover it. Oh well, I guess I sit here waiting for the phone to ring. SEARS isn't scoring any points with me at this point, I think this whole home repair is a big PITA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SearsCares (Aug 9, 2011)

To dsterl,

I came across your post and I wanted to reach out and offer our assistance in getting this unfortunate situation resolved. I understand your frustration knowing that even after your part comes in and the technician comes back to fix the steering issue that you will then have to allow more time for him to fix the issue with the motor. My name is James and I’m part of the Sears Cares Escalations team. We do value you as a customer and would like to see how we can help with this unfortunate situation. At your convenience, please contact my office via email at [email protected]. In the email, please provide a contact phone number and the phone number the repair was scheduled under (if different than the contact phone number) and we will call you directly. Also, in your email, please provide the following screen name (dsterl) for reference to your issue, and we do look forward to talking to you soon.

Thank you,
James H. 
Social Media Moderator
Sears Social Media Support


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Dang- can see your frustration - brand new machines shouldnt have that many issues already. Is there a lemon law for lawntractors? 

Im sorta glad i have 2 GT craftsmans- one runs and mows , the other has been basically for parts - the parts tractor was the 'high dollah' one from its day , having all the bells and whistles, electric deck lift and 20HP onan- just looking at replacement parts for one would be a serious chunk of change - $120 for a single mandrel ( mine has 3) - $500 for a electric deck clutch, $300 for a linear actuator - id be using both for parts before paying that much to fix it, considering i only paid $75 for the tractor to begin with.


----------



## dsterl (Jul 31, 2011)

Geez keep talkin, with prices like that I'm feelin pretty good. I see Sears intercepted it again. I already have a Corp. Rep. "Alex" that's supposed to be on top of this, I called him twice got his voice mail and he never called me back!! Maybe I'll switch to this guy! And I hope these motors aren't all junk. I do see that the Simplicity uses a different motor that costs $160. The one on the GT is $75. After the warranty is up I'll probably get the good one it should be a direct fit. I find the Sears part number on Simplicity parts sites so they must of used it at some time. Gee I wonder why they switched? It kills me the price of stuff nowdays and the quality just keeps going downhill. It's disturbing!!! I have a 1994 LT4000 12.5 HP Briggs with a gazillion hours on it and I've beat it into the ground and the only thing wrong with it is a couple missing teeth on the sector, but I still use it from time to time. And it was $800 when new!! Back to the expensive flower pot, you know some idiot engineer has to know or should know that little motor and lead screw labors to pick up this 200 LB deck. I could rant for years about engineers but I'll quit before someone gets upset about wasting 6 years of college!!!!!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dsterl said:


> Geez keep talkin, with prices like that I'm feelin pretty good. I see Sears intercepted it again. I already have a Corp. Rep. "Alex" that's supposed to be on top of this, I called him twice got his voice mail and he never called me back!! Maybe I'll switch to this guy! And I hope these motors aren't all junk. I do see that the Simplicity uses a different motor that costs $160. The one on the GT is $75. After the warranty is up I'll probably get the good one it should be a direct fit. I find the Sears part number on Simplicity parts sites so they must of used it at some time. Gee I wonder why they switched? It kills me the price of stuff nowdays and the quality just keeps going downhill. It's disturbing!!! I have a 1994 LT4000 12.5 HP Briggs with a gazillion hours on it and I've beat it into the ground and the only thing wrong with it is a couple missing teeth on the sector, but I still use it from time to time. And it was $800 when new!! Back to the expensive flower pot, you know some idiot engineer has to know or should know that little motor and lead screw labors to pick up this 200 LB deck. I could rant for years about engineers but I'll quit before someone gets upset about wasting 6 years of college!!!!!



Yep to the best i can remember Briggs & Stratton bought out Simplicity that maybe why the parts are matching because Sears, and Simplicity use alot of the same parts suppliers.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Funny thing is Northern tools has linear actuators somewhat cheeper :

linear actuators from Northern Tool + Equipment

Reason why things are so cheep - just like the guy sed in "Armageddon " - " We're sitting on several thousand gallons of extremely votile rocket fuel built by the lowest bidder ".


Build it cheep, sell it at a premium - those executives need their mansions and summer homes.......


----------



## dsterl (Jul 31, 2011)

And they look a hell of alot better than what's on the deck!!


----------



## dsterl (Jul 31, 2011)

The parts for the steering arrived today, and I'm seeing design flaw here!!! more later after I check this out good!!!!!!.........................................................................


----------



## dsterl (Jul 31, 2011)

Sears called this morning and left a message they wanted to reschedule the repair Appt. that was supposed to be this afternoon. I called them back they rescheduled for October 18th!!!! I'm sure glad I've been here during this whole deal (I'm usually not) I couldn't see my wife dealing with these people. So if the guy showed up on the 18th of October that would make this whole ordeal almost two months, just like I said before. I put the stuff on myself, but if I couldn't, and this was a disabling problem then you lose your tractor for TWO MONTHS that's rediculous!!!!! And as far as that SEARS CARES baloney Alex from the Corporate office never called me back it's been a couple weeks. Conclusion: " SEARS HOME REPAIR DOESN'T WORK" If your a single woman or a guy that can't fix things this warranty won't do you any good!!! Go buy a tractor from a dealer where you have someone to fall back on in case it breaks. I looked the new steering over good, it seems that the whole thing is tweaked. Flange is bent over 90 degrees. I originally thought the holes for the bushings were drilled too low, they looked about an eighth inch off. But the new one is the same. I bolted it up and it's straight up and down. I think from now on I'll just fix it myself (unless it's that $500 hydraulic pig under the wheel) If I couldn't or wouldn't fix this myself this would be a real bummer dealing with all the delays and B.S. from Sears! If you can't get your service guys out somewhere faster than once a month, get a clue that won't work for anyone, and your reputation still sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SearsCares (Aug 9, 2011)

To dsterl,

I came across your post from yesterday and I apologize that Alex has not spoken with you. I did research our case database and Alex built case#3765199 to reference your issue. Unfortunately, his notes reflect that several call attempts have been made to the number you provided ending in 3956 with voicemails left. I do not see where an attempt was made to email you at the email address you provided to us and for that I am especially sorry. We really do want to help you with this and I'm disappointed that your situation has not yet been resolved. I am sending an update request to our executive case management team and you will be receiving an email from your case manager within 24 hours. In the meantime, will you please send another email, verifying your contact information, to [email protected]. Once again, we are very sorry that you have not received our assistance but we value your business and we do look forward to speaking with you soon.

Thank you,
James H. 
Social Media Moderator
Sears Social Media Support


----------



## dsterl (Jul 31, 2011)

*Sears Repair*

I'm keeping track of how long Sears 24 hour email answer is actually going to take, It's been 3 days and no call or email so far!!! I'm begining to think they post this stuff as a PR stunt to counteract bad publicity. Still waiting.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Dang- y haveta wait till the 18th? Geeze. Grass will be waist deep by then - id see about asking them for a loaner till the tractor does get fixed. Good thing its not brakes on your car - hate to have the mechanic say " Cant get you in for 3 months- have to deal with no brakes till then..."

I went thru a similar issue on my 90 murray the other day - the tractor that has always started since i got it in 2006 , didnt start when i went to go mow - i ended up replacing the magneto with a spare used one, then found out the deck had bad berings in one mandrel - funny thing is i had the parts ( freebies!) and about 2 hours to fix it - i figured if i needed the stuff new- i was looking at around $150 ( with tax) and down for a couple days at least - if i didnt have a backup tractor ( i actually have enough for backups for backups) , yard wouldnt be mowed for nearly a week.


----------



## dsterl (Jul 31, 2011)

I replaced the steering components myself. It was a no brainer. But waiting till the 18th would be 2 months how ridiculous is that? And these Sears people (JAMES) twice breaking in on this forum making promises but I have got one call 6 weeks ago which they left a message, and I called back and left a message. They never answer the phone probably on purpose. I have never got an email or phone call since, even though I left the an extensive message about the lift motor (which I repaired myself also) the lift motor has an electrical plug on it so cheap I couldn't believe Simplicity would use it. It wasnt making good contact even when the lock clips were engaged. I altered it a bit and seems to be doing alright but I'm going to replace it with an automotive plug. You know having old tractors and parts laying around, I think you got the right idea. That's the way to go!! I have two oldtractors, they both work great. I just wanted a large "GT" and this new stuff isn't half as durable or heavily constructed as the old stuff. Instead of some kind of cable clamps for the hydraulic hoses they are tied up all over the tractor with wire ties! Cheezy!! The front one wasn't tied up at all and drags on the hydraulic steering ram in the front. I wrapped it with rubber because it was already starting to wear away the hose. Just dumb stuff like that and they want $6000-$8000 for this stuff! Really?


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Im glad you got it fixed- seems like a whole ordeal just for a reletively simple issue ( loose steering wheel) .

Getting spare tractors/parts has something ive done since i started collecting tractors back in the 90's- its sometimes sort of an expensive hobby.

Most i get are either free or so cheep i just buy em for the cheepness ( can always use parts) - a few actually required very little , some i decided to totally go thru and rebuild ( those can be the expensive ones) - it really depends on how much i like the tractor on what i keep/rebuild and what winds up as parts .


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Dang- y haveta wait till the 18th? Geeze. Grass will be waist deep by then - id see about asking them for a loaner till the tractor does get fixed. Good thing its not brakes on your car - hate to have the mechanic say " Cant get you in for 3 months- have to deal with no brakes till then..."
> 
> I went thru a similar issue on my 90 murray the other day - the tractor that has always started since i got it in 2006 , didnt start when i went to go mow - i ended up replacing the magneto with a spare used one, then found out the deck had bad berings in one mandrel - funny thing is i had the parts ( freebies!) and about 2 hours to fix it - i figured if i needed the stuff new- i was looking at around $150 ( with tax) and down for a couple days at least - if i didnt have a backup tractor ( i actually have enough for backups for backups) , yard wouldnt be mowed for nearly a week.



I have been looking for a good back-up mower too it really is nice having one to fall back on when you need it..


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Id ask freinds, coworkers, family if they know of any good used tractors - all my tractors werent running - most took very little to make em mow again.

Dont over look some that might need some work......


----------

